# ASUS G74SX-TZ024V GAMERNOTEBOOK -Tastaturbeleuchtung



## Glotzi (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir das Gamernotebook G74SX-TZ024V zugelegt und bin eigentlich auch zufrieden
damit.Da Win 7 HP 64x OEM mit vielem sinnlosen Mist vorinstalliert wurde ,habe ich direkt das
Systemneu aufgesetzt (ebenfalls win 7 hp 64x ) alle Nötigen Treiber installiert und bin mit der
Notebook soweit auch zufrieden, was mich allerdings stört ist das die Tastaturbeleuchtung
nicht mehr funktioniert. Das heisst sie funktioniert zwar noch, allerdings nur beim Systemstart.
Sobald das System hochgefahren ist - ist von der Tastenbeleuchtung nichts mehr zu sehen.

Hat jemand eventuell das selbe Problem und schon Abhilfe gefunden?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Hast Du bei Asus mal alles an Treibern und Tools durchgeschaut, die es gibt?


----------



## zinki (13. Februar 2012)

Schätze auch, dass die Beleuchtung mit einem Treiber/Tool zusammenhängt! Schau auf der Asus Seite nochmal, da sind ja Programm mit kurzer Erklärung aufgelistet!


----------



## towelie2811 (13. Februar 2012)

Ist definitiv ein Tool von der Asus Seite. Muss nachher mal schauen wie es heißt. Ist beim G73 auch so.


----------



## Glotzi (14. Februar 2012)

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten, ich lade mir mal das ATK-Package runter und
bügel das mal neu drauf , vll gehts ja dann wieder...

Edit1: Das ATK-Package hats gerissen - altes ATK deinstalliert und das neue drüber ,funktioniert wieder alles.
Edit2: Für alle bei denen das Problem auch auftritt : http://www.asustreiber.de/ 
        aktuellstes ATK Package laden und installen - fertig.
http://www.asustreiber.de/downloads/1578-asus-atk-komponenten 


Danke euch.


----------



## nixgutovic (9. März 2014)

@Glotzi: DANKE!


----------

